# need jig plan



## Rick Cichon (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm looking for a plan to make a finger/box joint jig.Ilooked on diy and they give you a list of shows that used it and the show where they made it.but I couldn't find how to make it.The one I need is for a router table.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Rick, you can just google free woodworking jigs, and find several free plans for that particular jig. Everytime I look for a free jig plan, the box joint jig pops up more then any of them..


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.shopnotes.com/ I bought there jig a while back and just started building it yesterday, (didn't get to far due to yard work) but I also got the hardware kit so I wouldn't have to run around and find the stuff. This jig has a Micro adjustments on it.


----------



## Rick Cichon (Mar 24, 2008)

Firefighter and Daryl,
Thanks alot brothers I greatly appreciate the help.I checked on several sites,got the run around on some but got the info I was after :thumbsup: 
Thanks again 
Rick


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

There's one on here under jigs.
http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes


----------

